
Wikipedia's Definition of a Software Bug Is Wrong - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2015/06/11/wikipedia-bug-definition.html?2015-23
======
zeeed
obligatory xkcd: [http://xkcd.com/386/](http://xkcd.com/386/)

